# What are some recommended probiotics?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm trying to add to my list of probiotics to try. So far I've got theseigestive Advantage IBSCulturelleAlignVSL#3Flora-QActiviaDanActiveDanimalsFlorastorWhat else do you recommend?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've also liked.Jarrrodophilus, but they do put FOS in a lot of them that can increase gas at first.Potent Acidophilus from GNCandPrimodophilus Reuteri from Nature's Way.L. reuteri was in the first probiotic that worked for me "Probiotica" but they don't make it any more.K.


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

> quoterimodophilus Reuteri


What about Primadophilus Bifidus, also made by Nature's Way? It is a different strain, but it looks good as well. Any experience with it Kathleen M.?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't tried that one.It's a different bacteria (species and genera) Bifidobacteria are different from Lactobacilli even though they are both "probiotic" This is what is in the Bifidus.Lactobacillus rhamnosus Lactobacillus longum	Lactobacillus acidophilus	Bifidobacterium breveThis is what is in the ReuteriLactobacillus rhamnosus	Lactobacillus reuteri	Lactobacillus acidophilusK.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Kathleen: What is "FOS"? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fructooligosaccharidehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FructooligosaccharideAlso known as "prebiotic" This and other sugars/fibers are supposed to help the probiotics thrive.They can feed the non-probiotic bacteria that will make gas out of them.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way for my crohns-colitis and it also aids with lactose intolerance which I also have, and my IBS...it has 5 Billion CFU, aids with vaginal health and high cholesterol if you happen to have any issues with those but if not, it's still perfectly fine to take...it has guaranteed intestinal release because it's enteric-coated, only one/day is needed and they're priced very reasonably, in Canada I pay 28.00 for 90 caps which lasts me 3 months...since taking them I have much fewer daily BM's and instead of my BM's lingering througout the day I get it all done and out of the way within the first couple of hours when I wake up. It contains reuteri, acidophilus and rhamnosus (google for more info). It does not contain a bunch of garbage preservatives, artificial sweetners/sugar/sugar subs, dyes, ect...it only contains a little potatoe starch for preservation...and it has done wonders for me.


----------

